# Amplificador Acoustech 4000 b-s



## paloionico (Jun 29, 2011)

Hola a todos.

Me regalaron un Acoustech 4000 , tiene la placa de fuente volada ,  se que lleva 30+30 rectificados , anda muy bien ,  mi problema esta en en el preamplificador que no se que voltaje lleva , suena algo saturado o con mucha ganancia si alguien tiene un equipo o plano del mismo por favor me diga.

Saludos


----------



## mario17farias (Mar 24, 2013)

Hola gente, me llamo mario y soy de paraguay, actualmente estoy cursando la carrera de informatica, pero soy un apasionado de la electronica. tengo un drama con un amplif de la marca acoustech 4000 b-s es argentino, y me gustaria poder repararlo ya que se ve que le metieron mano, hice las mediciones en la fuente y estan ok, los transistores de salida son los 2n3055 segun pude averiguar ya que se borraron del encapsulado, por cierto quisiera me ayuden a soldar los cables donde correspondan, y tambien la correcta disposicion de las placas que trae en vista que no tienen una guia para poder colocarlos, es decir pueden entrar de ambas formas, tal vez esa fue la razon por la que se quemo. si alguno de ustedes tiene un diagrama o unas fotos donde pueda ver la ubicacion correcta les estare muy agradecido o si a alguno le toco reparar uno parecido saludos......


----------



## zopilote (Mar 25, 2013)

Muchos amplificadores hacen uso de pocos diseños, si te es posible publicar como es la etapa de amplificación de ambos lados (componentes y pistas), es muy posible encontrar el diagrama.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 25, 2013)

Son fotos robadas de Internet  , fijate que como son de dos equipos distintos-iguales cambian los colores de los capacitores.

Saludos !


----------



## elcosoese (Ago 25, 2014)

Hola que tal soy nuevo en el foro y mi interes por ingresar en el foro fue porque tengo un amplificador acoustech 4000 y cuando quise buscar información vi con preocupación que muchos tenian problemas en conseguir el manual o saber de alguna resistencia o capacitor quemado.
Entonces decidi hacer una especie de manual casero, sacando fotos y anotar todos los elementos  que hoy precariamente se los dejo para que lo mejoremos entre todos. 

En la plaqueta 1264, la resistencia 11 no sé bien que color es, azul- "celeste"-rojo-dorado, pero el celeste no existe o no? por esto les pongo la foto 

la plaqueta retificadora

capacitor grande - 5000 mf - 35v
capacitor Azul 1000 mf - 35v 
capacitor chico 47 mf - 40v - 10,74
capacitor verde 100mf - 50v
transistor 3704 a / t02....(no se ve)

si me falta algo avisen


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2014)

elcosoese dijo:


> En la plaqueta 1264, la resistencia 11 no sé bien que color es, azul- "celeste"-rojo-dorado, pero el celeste no existe o no? por esto les pongo la foto


 
Ver el archivo adjunto 116440


Azul - Gris - Rojo - Dorado = 6.8 kΩ 

Saludos !


----------



## elcosoese (Ago 26, 2014)

la reistencia es la de la placa 1264, la que esta adelante del capacitor de poliester.

la que vos decis es la de la placa 1155 - R7 que me dio 6.9 (la saque con un programita) igual a la R2

Aunque en las fotos la R11 se ve igual, yo no le vi el mismo color face to face, pero es muy posible sea ese valor que vos decis

Azul - Gris - Rojo - Dorado = 6.8 kΩ


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2014)

Si también es 6k8

Ver el archivo adjunto 116443

Le erraste de color , el nueve es blanco , además que solo son 12 colores , no hay versión femenina de celeste petróleo aturquesado  . . . gris es gris  

A veces cuesta distinguir si es rojo o anaranjado 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tools/resistencia-4-bandas.htm

Lindo trabajo te mandaste


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 26, 2014)

elcosoese dijo:


> Entonces decidi hacer una especie de manual casero, sacando fotos y anotar todos los elementos  que hoy precariamente se los dejo para que lo mejoremos entre todos.


Gracias coso. Sos de los muy pocos que llegan al foro aportando algo.


----------



## elcosoese (Ago 26, 2014)

Gracias por sus palabrar.

La idea era hacerlo con los programas que vienen para hacer plaquetas pero la verdad que no entendi nada cuando lo puse, así que preferí dejarlo así como esta y si alguien tiene ganas y tiempo y es mas ducho en el tema, que lo haga, sería el punto final.

dudas:
en la placa 1155 y 1265 le puse diodos a unos que anote como 47-10%-50v que son como transparentes
y me faltaron un diodos chiquitos en la placa 1265


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2014)

> 47-10%-50v que son como transparentes


 
Esos son capacitores de poliester de 47 picofaradios , y si veo dos dioditos que pueden ser zeners o pueden ser 1N4148 o 914 , no se lee con lupa  ?


----------



## geor16 (Abr 3, 2020)

*Aporte: *

Buenas, después de mucho renegar pude dibujar el diagrama de la etapa de potencia de este amplificador. Como sabrán los que lo conocen, las etapas están divididas en varias placas como módulos lo que dificulta mucho más la tarea. En el esquema está indicado a que placa pertenece cada parte. Además agregue un grafico donde se puede ver a que pertenece cada modulo y una imagen con los transistores que lleva la etapa de potencia para poder ubicarse como van las patitas, en caso de remplazo.

*El problema: *

Apenas recibí el amplificador sonaba distinto en cada canal, uno de los canales tenía muchos menos agudos.

Lo desarme para ver si encontraba algo a simple vista y encontré que algunas de las resistencias que van al emisor o colector de los transistores de potencia estaban mal soldadas. Vuelvo a soldar, y cuando lo vuelvo a armar sonaba con muy poco volumen  y metiendo mucho ruido.

Lo desarme nuevamente pero esta vez al armarlo le puse cinta aisladora a la parte de abajo de la placa donde van estas resistencias. Estas placas van atornilladas al disipador y pensé que podría hacer un corto.

Ahora el equipo con los auriculares suena bien,  antes no lo hacía, lo probé con los parlantes, pero hacia algo medio raro (unos golpes y sonidos raros en los parlantes, además estaba conectado a la lámpara de prueba y la intensidad de la luz era medio rara), así que los desconecte enseguida. Me llamo la atención el voltaje (ver mediciones) de la salida de uno de los canales y capaz pueda estar indicándome algún problema.

*Mediciones de salidas de audio: *

Salida derecha: 2mV
Salida izquierda: 100mV
*Mediciones de fuente en vacio: *

Salida de la fuente (DC): 23V + 23,2V
Salida del transformador (AC): 15,9V + 15,9V
*Mediciones de fuente con las etapas conectadas: *

Salida de la fuente (DC): 15V + 15V
*Mediciones de transistores: *

Q1 (L) => B-E:  481 ohm
Q1 (L) => B-C:  479 ohm
Q2 (L) => B-E:  489 ohm
Q2 (L) => B-C:  486 ohm
Q1 (R) => B-E:  490 ohm
Q1 (R) => B-C:  488 ohm
Q2 (R) => B-E:  500 ohm
Q2 (R) => B-C:  498 ohm
*Conclusiones: *

Me llama la atención la diferencia de voltajes de las salidas. En especial la de la salida izquierda. Los transistores parecen estar bien (ver mediciones). Por lo que leí en el foro  esto puede tener que ver con el ajuste del offset, pero no tengo idea de donde se ajusta ese valor en este equipo.

También me llamo la atención los voltajes que entrega la fuente, en este hilo se hablo de que el equipo funciona con 30+30 lo que está lejos de los valores que medí.  Y además la diferencia de la fuente en vacio y con carga: 23+23 contra 15+15 respectivamente.

*Dudas y pedidos concretos: *

¿El valor del offset es el voltaje que obtengo en la salida no?  ¿Cómo ajusto el offset en este amplificador? Tengo 3 preset (Ver esquema).
¿Cómo mido las vías en este amplificador y como lo ajusto? Por lo que tengo entendido (no estoy seguro), tengo que medir en las dos resistencias de los transistores de salida (R2 y R3), esos valores tienen que ser similares. Y ajusto en VR1 (este preces se encuentra en la misma placa de las resistencias R2 y R3).
¿El voltaje de la fuente estará correcto? ¿Es normal esa diferencia con carga y en vacio?
Al equipo le anularon el Loudness (o sonoridad), le cambiaron el potenciómetro de volumen y le pusieron uno sin derivación, imagino que por esta razón lo anularon. Si alguno tiene este equipo me puede indicar como va conectado y que potenciómetro lleva originalmente.
Link del esquema modificable: 




__





						EasyEDA(Standard) - A Simple and Powerful Electronic Circuit Design Tool
					

EasyEDA is a free and easy to use circuit design, circuit simulator and pcb design that runs in your web browser.




					easyeda.com


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2020)

Lindo trabajo te mandaste 

Q8 y Q10 al revés colector emisor, no se ven bien en el diagrama


----------



## geor16 (Abr 3, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lindo trabajo te mandaste
> 
> Q8 y Q10 no se ven bien en el diagrama


Si, un trabajo de locos. Es el amplificador de un amigo y no se lo quería devolver sin andar y ademas para aportar un poco al foro. ¿No se ven bien en la imagen o como están puesto en el esquema? Puede haber errores, son como tres placa y ademas a esos transistores tuve que darlos vuelta para que quede prolijo el esquema, quizás arrastre algún error. Lo voy a revisar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2020)

Están invertidos colector con emisor.

El Bias se ajusta con VR1 , deberías tener 12mV en R2 y R3, ésto se hace con la entrada a masa y se reajusta con el amplificador tibio , luego de una media hora de encendido


----------



## geor16 (Abr 3, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Están invertidos colector con emisor.
> 
> El Bias se ajusta con VR1 , deberías tener 12mV en R2 y R3, ésto se hace con la entrada a masa y se reajusta con el amplificador tibio , luego de una media hora de encendido



Muchas gracias por lo del Bias. Estaba comprobando el esquema con las placas, en el dibujo están espejados para no tener muchos cruces en el esquema (no estoy seguro si es correcto dibujarlos así). Pero las pistas por lo que vi están bien. Subo una imagen indicando E-B-C de los transistores en cuestión. 

¿Los otros preset que función tendrán?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2020)

Electrónicamente hablando están mal , están invertidos  🤷‍♂️

VR3 parece ser el offset , VR2 dejame analizarlo 

Q6 y Q7 es protección sobrecargas


----------



## geor16 (Abr 4, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Electrónicamente hablando están mal , están invertidos  🤷‍♂️
> 
> VR3 parece ser el offset , VR2 dejame analizarlo
> 
> Q6 y Q7 es protección sobrecargas



SI, tenia muchas dudas de hacerlo asi, de echo en el esquema a mano que hice inicialmente los puse correctamente, pero se me cruzaban muchas pista, voy a ver de corregirlo.

Mil gracias por los comentarios, hasta ahora viene todo muy bien. Tenia un voltaje de 90mV y 0mV en las salidas. Moviendo VR3 logre dejarlas en 5mV aproximadamente a las dos. Cuando medí las caída de tensión en R2 y R3 me daban 0V, así que moví VR1 y logre 12mV aproximadamente, que darían unos 36mA en el BIAS. Ahora tengo 60 mV en las salidas, voy a modificar nuevamente el Offset, pero viene encaminado. Mil gracias. Comento como siguen las mediciones.

Actualizo con mediciones nuevas: 

R2 y R3 (Canal izquierdo): 10,6mV
R2 y R3 (Canal derecho):  12,2mV

Salida canal izquierdo: 18mV aprox 
Salida canal derecho: 25mV aprox (VR3 a tope)


----------



## geor16 (Abr 4, 2020)

Parecía todo encaminado pero sigo con problemas. Las medidas ultimas que tome parecían estar muy bien, y con auriculares sonaba bien el amplificador. Conecte los parlantes (siempre con una lampara de 40W en serie) y cuando active la salida sin darle volumen, la membrana de los parlantes se fue para adelante. luego le di un poco de volumen y los parlantes se movían bruscamente, ademas la luz variaba mucho su intensidad. el sonido oscilaba y cada un segundo (con una frecuencia de 1Hz aproximadamente) se encendía a tope la lampara, la membrana de los parlantes parecía que se iba a salir y sonaba como la bocina de un barco(no se si tanto, pero algo así).

Algo que me llamo la atención y no lo aclare en el comentario anterior: La tensión que tengo en la salida no se encuentra en un valor determinado, sino que varia por ejemplo en el canal derecho entre 18mV y 32mV aproximadamente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2020)

Probá con lámpara serie de 150 o 200 Watts


----------



## geor16 (Abr 4, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá con lámpara serie de 150 o 200 Watts


No tengo nada parecido, voy a tener que esperar a que pase el aislamiento para eso. Mientras tanto voy a seguir juntando información, hacer las mediciones nuevamente, o ver si encuentro algo mas que ande mal. 

Dos cosas que me sigue llamando la atención: 

Las tensiones en cada una de las salidas varían en un rango bastante amplio, por ejemplo: entre 18mV y 32mV. ¿Esto es normal?
La tensión de la fuente, por lo que pude averiguar, rondan los +/-26VCC y +/-28VCC. Cunado hago las mediciones me da en vació: +/-23VCC y con las placas conectadas obtengo: +/-15VCC. ¿Es normal que baje tanto la tensión con el amplificador conectado?
Bueno, voy a continuar viendo que pasa, ver si corrijo el error del esquema y cualquier novedad la comento. Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 4, 2020)

geor16 dijo:


> Las tensiones en cada una de las salidas varían en un rango bastante amplio, por ejemplo: entre 18mV y 32mV. ¿Esto es normal?


Imposible saberlo sin un osciloscopio.


geor16 dijo:


> La tensión de la fuente, por lo que pude averiguar, rondan los +/-26VCC y +/-28VCC. Cunado hago las mediciones me da en vació: +/-23VCC y con las placas conectadas obtengo: +/-15VCC. *¿Es normal que baje tanto la tensión con el amplificador conectado?*


Nop. Es completamente anormal. Ahí hay un problema en la fuente (capacitores de filtro degradados??) o alguna sobrecarga en el amplificador, como corriente de polarización excesiva (pero muy excesiva).
Yo me inclino mas por lo primero...


----------



## geor16 (Abr 4, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Imposible saberlo sin un osciloscopio.



Claro, no tengo osciloscopio. De todas maneras ¿podría no ser algo anormal que varíen?



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Nop. Es completamente anormal. Ahí hay un problema en la fuente (capacitores de filtro degradados??) o alguna sobrecarga en el amplificador, como corriente de polarización excesiva (pero muy excesiva).
> Yo me inclino mas por lo primero...



¿La corriente de polarización el la que mido en las resistencias de los transistores de potencias, o sea la del BIAS? Si es ese el valor, esta bien. Las mediciones me dieron aproximadamente 36mA cada una.

Con respecto a los de los capacitores, iba a preguntar si podía venir por ahí el problema. Son los originales y deben tener sus buenos años. Voy a ver si tengo algunos a mano para remplazarlos. Lleva dos capacitores de 5000uF 35V, estos parecen ser mas grandes de lo normal, creo que se llaman blindados. ¿va cualquier capacitor electrolítico de esos valores o que sean blindados tiene algo especial? esta ultima pregunta es medio rara, pero es algo que siempre me llamo la atención.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 4, 2020)

geor16 dijo:


> Lleva dos capacitores de 5000uF 35V, estos parecen ser mas grandes de lo normal, creo que se llaman blindados. ¿va cualquier capacitor electrolítico de esos valores o que sean blindados tiene algo especial? esta ultima pregunta es medio rara, pero es algo que siempre me llamo la atención.


Si conseguís blindados te van a salir un huev...
Poné capacitores de 4700uF 35V (5000uF ya no existen 😆😆... yo tengo un par de 2500uF Siemens...y tampoco existen mas), pero buscá que entren en el lugar disponible. Tratá de que sean de "105ºC" por que comportan un poco mejor que los de 85ºC


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 4, 2020)

Yo tuve uno de esos amplificadores (1973/75 aprox.) y si bien nunca se le quemó nada me fastidiaba bastante la pobre calidad de los conectores de las placas. 
Cada tanto aparecía alguna falla por falso-contacto del/los conector/es no sería mala idea una "Lavada" de estos con WD40, cepillo de dientes, sopletear con compresor y volver a montar todo "again".


----------



## geor16 (Abr 5, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si conseguís blindados te van a salir un huev...
> Poné capacitores de 4700uF 35V (5000uF ya no existen 😆😆... yo tengo un par de 2500uF Siemens...y tampoco existen mas), pero buscá que entren en el lugar disponible. Tratá de que sean de "105ºC" por que comportan un poco mejor que los de 85ºC



Si, en este momento están todos los locales de electrónica cerrados. Voy a ver que tengo a mano. Por lo que vi tengo uno de 4700uF 50V y después pensaba poner algunos en serie/paralelo para el otro, depende de lo que encuentre en mi casa.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo tuve uno de esos amplificadores (1973/75 aprox.) y si bien nunca se le quemó nada me fastidiaba bastante la pobre calidad de los conectores de las placas.
> Cada tanto aparecía alguna falla por falso-contacto del/los conector/es no sería mala idea una "Lavada" de estos con WD40, cepillo de dientes, sopletear con compresor y volver a montar todo "again".



Limpie los contactos con "contacmatic super verde", pero no hice una limpieza demasiado profunda con cepillo. Es una buena opción, lo voy a hacer.

Me voy a poner a ver como soluciono el tema de los capacitores, encontré 4 capacitores de 2200uF 50V, los voy a poner de a dos en paralelo para lograr 4400uF 50V. Espero que estos capacitores se encuentren en buen estado ya que son usado. Igual estaban funcionando bien cuando los retire. 

Subo el esquema de la fuente que lo arme hoy, estoy haciendo un diagrama con las conexiones de los zócalos de las placas (sirve para ir armando los esquemas de las demás placas), cuando lo termine lo subo. También encontré una especie de manual del amplificador, lo voy a subir cuando tenga todos los esquemas que pueda, con toda la información que recopile.


----------



## geor16 (Abr 6, 2020)

Sigo con esto, pero no logro dar con el problema, paso un resumen de lo que estuve haciendo por si alguien encuentra algo que le llame la atención: Después de toquetear bastante el equipo, ajuste bias y offset y logre, hice las pruebas (todo con lampara en serie de 24W) y tenia: 

VCC: 23,5V+23,5V (En vació)
VCC: 16,6V+16,6V (Con carga)
BIAS (L): R2 y R3 (Canal izquierdo): 10,6mV - 32,12mA
BIAS (R): R2 y R3 (Canal derecho): 12,2mV - 38.18mA
Salida canal izquierdo(L): oscilando al rededor de 18mV 
Salida canal derecho(R): oscilando al rededor de 25mV  (VR3 a tope) 
Con todos estos valores que parecían aceptables, conecto los parlantes(con lampara de 24W en serie), le doy audio, en los auriculares parecía estar todo bien, pero apenas habilitaba las salidas(tiene un botón para activarlas), la membrana de los parlantes se salían para afuera, el audio se escuchaba raro y fluctuaba en sintoniza con la intensidad de la lampara. 

Me llamo la atención que cuando conectaba las placas del amplificador, caía demasiado la tensión de la fuente. así que hice varias mediciones(Todas con lampara de 24W en serie):

VCC: 23,5V+23,5V (En vació)
VCA: 16,3V+16,3V (En vació)
VCC: 16,6V+16,6V (Con carga, placas conectadas)
VCA: 13,4V+13,4V (Con carga, placas conectadas)
Verifique que la tensión caía demasiado con las placas conectadas, ademas de que en todos lados lei que la fuente tenia que entregar 28V+28V de continua y yo estaba muy por debajo de ese valor. Pensé que podían ser los capacitores (5000uF 35V) asi que los remplace con lo que tenia a mano: dos capacitares usados en paralelo de 2200uF 50V (Dos en paralelo por rama, adjunto foto). Ademas le saque unos foquitos (24V 2W) que iban a la salida del secundario del transformador, eran dos, iba uno a cada rama y uno estaba quemado. Cambiado los capacitores, volví a medir y todos los valores me dieron parecidos. 

Como la tensión era mucho mas baja de lo que median en otros equipos y ademas caía demasiado con carga pensé que el problema estaba en el transformador.  Desueldo los cable del secundario del transformador y hago mediciones (Todas con lampara de 24W en serie): 

VCA secundario (transformador en vació): 16,5V+16,5v
Resistencia del bobinado de la rama secundaria del transformador: 0,6Ohm y  0,6Ohm.
En este punto, viendo que las mediciones del transformador no me arrojaban nada extraño, me di cuanta que la lampara con las que estaba haciendo las mediciones era de 24W y no de 40W como creía. Pense que esto podía estar causando alguna deformación en las medicines y vovi a medir todo: 

VCA: 21,7V+21,7V (En vacio)
VCC: 28,7V+28,7V (Con carga)
BIAS (L): R2 y R3 (Canal izquierdo): 40mV - 120mA (Medidas aproximadas, no tome nota, solo para marcar diferencia sin lampara)
BIAS (R): R2 y R3 (Canal derecho): 40mV - 120mA (Medidas aproximadas, no tome nota, solo para marcar diferencia sin lampara) 
Salida canal izquierdo(L): oscilando al rededor de -120mV (Medidas aproximadas, no tome nota, solo para marcar diferencia sin lampara) 
Salida canal derecho(R): oscilando al rededor de -120mV (Medidas aproximadas, no tome nota, solo para marcar diferencia sin lampara) 
Todo esto me hizo pensar que la fuente esta funcionando correctamente, ya que cuando le saco la lampara me da los 28V+28V que les daba a todos en este equipo. Ahora mis dudas son: 

¿Tanto puede afectar la lampara en serie a las mediciones?
¿El problema fue que la lampara que usaba era muy chica (24W) o siempre la lampara en serie cambia las mediciones?
Si esto es así ¿Las mediciones de la salida de audio y el BIAS no debería hacerlas sin lampara? ¿o el problema era que estaba usando una lampara chica y con una mas grande los valores van a ser mas cercanos a los reales(Con el equipo conectado sin lampara en serie)?
¿Puede ser que esto haya echo que cuando le conecte los parlante y le di audio a la entrada (todo con la lampara de 24W en serie) estos se comportaran tan extraños, aun dando todas las mediciones correctas?
Bueno disculpen la extensión, pero quería ser los mas detallado posible. Si a alguien se le ocurre algo muy bienvenido, y si me pueden responder las preguntas seria de mucha utilidad. No pude probar con otra lampara mas grande porque no están abiertos los comercios y tampoco puedo salir mucho de mi casa.


----------



## geor16 (Abr 7, 2020)

Por fui logre hacer andar el amplificador! muchas gracias a todos lo que aportaron a la solución, era la lampara (24W en serie) nomas.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá con lámpara serie de 150 o 200 Watts


No había podido probar antes porque no tenia lampara de mas de 24W en casa y no podía salir de casa a buscar. La solución fue agarrar una vieja lampara de 60W, la golpe un rato y anduvo por un tiempo. Las mediciones finales (sin lampara en serie, directo a la red) quedaron:

VCC: 29,1V+29,1V
BIAS R2 y R3 (canal izquierdo): 31mA
R2 y R3 (canal derecho): 30mV
Salida (canal izquierdo): 2mV
Salida (canal derecho): 3mV
Me sigue llamando la atención lo que comente arriba, como usar una lampara mas chica me genero tantos problemas. Ademas que las puesta a punto eran imposibles de realizar con la lampara. Tampoco con la de 60W en serie, ya que al conectar directo a la red cambiaban las mediciones. Estaría bueno desarrollar un poco mas el tema. Voy a estudiarlo un poco para ver que puedo aportar al respecto.

*Otro problema:*
Siguen andando desparejo los canales, el canal derecho suena mas "soso", le faltan graves, etc. Le subí un poco el BIAS al canal y no cambio nada. El problema esta en la etapa de potencia, ya que di vuelta la conexión que va del pre a la potencia y todo sigue igual.

Pongo la foto que subí del esquema para ver si a alguien se le ocurre por donde puede estar el problema. En el esquema el preset VR1 es para regular el Bias, y el preset VR3 es para regular el Offset (Información aportada por dos DOSMETROS). Faltaría saber que hace el preset VR2 ¿sera muy critico tocarlo un poco a ver que pasa?







Que como aporte los diagramas de la etapa de potencia y de la fuente que arme, los diagramas de los zócalos y alguna información mas que junte (por ejemplo unos folletos con algunos datos del equipo) que la voy a subir cuando tenga todo prolijo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2020)

geor16 dijo:


> Me sigue llamando la atención lo que comente arriba, como usar una lampara mas chica me genero tantos problemas.


 
Si , ocurren fallas muy raras con lámpara chica , por eso te sugerí agrandarla , la lámpara es solo para la prueba inicial y a muy bajo volumen , luego se quita , pero además debe ser de al menos 60 a 100 Watts.


----------



## geor16 (Abr 7, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , ocurren fallas muy raras con lámpara chica , por eso te sugerí agrandarla , la lámpara es solo para la prueba inicial y a muy bajo volumen , luego se quita , pero además debe ser de al menos 60 a 100 Watts.


SI, increíble el tiempo que perdí por no tener una lampara mas grande a mano.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lindo trabajo te mandaste
> 
> Q8 y Q10 al revés colector emisor, no se ven bien en el diagrama


Ya corregí los transistores Q8 y Q10, si podes pégale una mirada al esquema nuevo para ver si esta correcto. Agregue algunas indicaciones también y corregí algunos valores que no estaban correctos.

Me queda saber que hacer VR2 y solucionar el problema que suenan desparejas las etapas (una suena con menos graves), pensaba cambiar los capacitores de la etapa de amplificación. 

Después con respecto a la fuente (Subo esquema nuevo), encontré dos focos (24V 2W) que iban conectados directo al secundario del transformador, uno a cada rama, y uno estaba quemado. Los pienso volar y poner dos LED, por cuestiones de consumo y calor. Los pienso conectar a la rama de continua que alimenta el pre amplificador.

Otra cuestión a resolver de la fuente, es que originalmente tenia un fusible a la salida de Vcc+, pero lo anularon como se puede ver en la foto. Mi duda es calcular el valor de ese fusible. Voy a plantear mi razonamiento para ver si es correcto:

Ponencia de salida RMS sobre 8Ω: 30W (valor dado por el fabricante).
Consumo del equipo: 100VA (valor dado por el fabricante).
Salida de la fuente VCC: 29V+29V (valor medido).
Corriente de la rama positiva: 50VA/29V = 1.72A (valor calculado).
¿Un fusible de 2A andaría bien, o pongo unos mas grande?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 7, 2020)

geor16 dijo:


> SI, increíble el tiempo que perdí por no tener una lampara mas grande a mano.


Te das cuentas que has tenido a todos los participantes de este hilo aportando ideas todo durante CUATRO días y perdiendo el tiempo, claro, por no decir en el primer post que estabas usando una lámpara serie de 24 watts?????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2020)

geor16 dijo:


> siempre con una lampara de 40W en serie





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá con lámpara serie de 150 o 200 Watts









geor16 dijo:


> el canal derecho suena mas "soso", le faltan graves



Le apunto a capacitores secos , cambiaste todos los electrolíticos ?


geor16 dijo:


> ¿Un fusible de 2A andaría bien, o pongo unos mas grande?


 
Puede quemarse durante la carga de los capacitores , quizás 3 A ande mejor . . .


----------



## sergiot (Abr 7, 2020)

Me paso lo mismo con el uso de una lampara en serie, todo porque se habian quemado los tr y les cambie todo por los originales, pero ante el miedo de quemar todo le puse la lampara en serie, perdi una semana de tiempo buscando un problema que no existía jajajaja.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2020)

Si , por eso la lámpara de baja potencia mayormente se usa sólo para la prueba inicial , luego sin lámpara o con lámpara de mayor potencia tipo 200 Watts , lo digo por experiencia similar


----------



## geor16 (Abr 7, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Te das cuentas que has tenido a todos los participantes de este hilo aportando ideas todo durante CUATRO días y perdiendo el tiempo, claro, por no decir en el primer post que estabas usando una lámpara serie de 24 watts?????


Si, mala mía, pido disculpas por el error. Igualmente aclare que estaba usando una lampara chica, dije que era de 40W (era la única que tenia a mano, era vieja y estaba borroneada las letras) que para el caso iba a ser parecido, los valores, aunque no tan mal, me los iba a tirar mal igual. Las ideas fueron muy bien recibidas y sumaron un montón para hacer los esquemas y todo lo que voy a subir en un rato. 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Puede quemarse durante la carga de los capacitores , quizás 3 A ande mejor . . .


Excelente, le pongo un fusible de 3A entonces. 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Le apunto a capacitores secos , cambiaste todos los electrolíticos ?


Listo, cambie casi todos los capacitores electrolíticos de la etapa de potencia: C12, C13, C15 y C18.  Me falto C16, de 100uF 63V, ya que no tenia ese valor y acá en rosario están todas las casas de electrónica cerradas. 

Por lo que pude escuchar después de cambiar los capacitores mejoro un montón, se puede decir que ahora suenan parejos los dos canales. Igualmente voy a seguir probando, ya que el oído me puede fallar. Con esto doy por terminada la reparación de equipo. Mil gracias por todo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 7, 2020)

geor16 dijo:


> Excelente, le pongo un fusible de 3A entonces.


Tratá de conseguir fusibles "slow-blow" de la corriente original. Se consiguen en casas de repuestos para industrias. En mi provincia los busqué por años hasta que de casualidad los encontré y son comunes...


----------



## geor16 (Abr 7, 2020)

Bueno termine de compilar y editar toda la información del amplificador Acoustech 4000BS, creo que la mayoría sirve también para el Acoustech 6000BS. Se puede encontrar:

Diagrama esquemático de etapa de potencia.
Diagrama esquemático de fuente de alimentación.
Diagrama de conexiones de zócalos.
Diagrama con identificación de placas y transistores.
Lista de transistores utilizados en los esquemas.
Folletos originales del amplificador.
Quedaría para terminar el trabajo, los esquemas del pre amplificador y las entradas de audio. Dejo el link donde están los diagramas esquemáticos editables, en caso de que alguien quiera continuar el proyecto. Además dejo fuente de donde obtuve los diagramas.

Folletos obtenidos en Facebook: _“Recicla Audio”_
Los diagramas se pueden ver y editar en: “_https://easyeda.com/georgerb/Acoustech-4000-BS__”_
Un último pedido: A este equipo le anularon el botón de sonoridad, imagino que por no conseguí el potenciómetro con derivación. Si alguien que ve esto tiene el mismo equipo y tiene ganas, necesito el valor el pote y como va conectado, para poder volver a su estado original.
Gracias a todos por los aporte.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2020)

*Te felicito che ! *Quizás puedas poner 220 uF en lugar de los 100 uF 🤷‍♂️.

Al final no hiciste la prueba de ver que variaba VR2 , no ?


----------



## geor16 (Abr 8, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Tratá de conseguir fusibles "slow-blow" de la corriente original. Se consiguen en casas de repuestos para industrias. En mi provincia los busqué por años hasta que de casualidad los encontré y son comunes...


Gracias, cuando se normalice todo voy a buscar, no sabia que había tipos distintos de fusible. 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Te felicito che ! *Quizás puedas poner 220 uF en lugar de los 100 uF 🤷‍♂️.


Y creo que voy a esperar, la etapa de amplificación quedo 10 puntos. Igual cuando se normalice todo lo voy a cambiar, para no dejar ese solo sin cambiar y que después traiga problemas. 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Al final no hiciste la prueba de ver que variaba VR2 , no ?


No, no me anime a tocarlo. solo tengo la lampara de 24W, ya que la de 60W que había echo andar a los golpes, no volvió a andar. Cuando pueda salir voy a conseguir una lampara de 100W y con la lampara voy a probar a ver que hacer ese preset. 



geor16 dijo:


> Con esto doy por terminada la reparación de equipo. Mil gracias por todo!


Me apure a canta victoria🤣! En realidad no tanto..

La etapa de amplificación quedo perfecta, pero la estaba probando si el pre. 

Cuando hago pasar el sonido por el pre amplificador encontré que sonaba un canal mas bajo que el otro. Igual ni siquiera parece venir del pre, ya que doy vuelta las placas del pre (Intercalo la izquierda con la derecha) suena igual. El problema parece venir de unas placas donde entran las diferentes señales de audio (phono, radio, auxiliar) y las selecciona.

Voy a seguir trabajando en el equipo, y ya que estoy sigo documentando todo lo que pueda. Creo que es bastante sencillo el sector donde esta el problema, así que espero que no se me complique. Cuando tenga novedades comento con que me encontré. Y gracias a todos otra vez, quedo andando re bien la etapa de amplificación.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 8, 2020)

geor16 dijo:


> Cuando hago pasar el sonido por el pre amplificador encontré que sonaba un canal mas bajo que el otro. Igual ni siquiera parece venir del pre, ya que doy vuelta las placas del pre (Intercalo la izquierda con la derecha) suena igual. El problema parece venir de unas placas donde entran las diferentes señales de audio (phono, radio, auxiliar) y las selecciona.


Durante años tuve ese problema con el canal derecho de mi equipo de audio, pero como sucedía en la entrada de la radio AM/FM no le dí mucha bola por que pensé que era el sintonizador, que lo compré usado aunque en excelente estado...pero tiene como 40 años.
Cuando migré a tecnología digital, en esa entrada conecté la salida de la UCA222 que trabaja como DAC de la compu....y otra vez el mismo problema en esa entrada. Ya no me creí que fuera la UCA así que un día me embolé y saqué la placa que sostiene y conecta la parva de RCA que hay atrás del amplificador...y la pata activa del canal derecho de esa entrada tenía una soldadura "medio rara"...que resulta que había olvidado lijar la cobertura brillante de la patilla de la RCA y la soldadura no estaba fría pero si "mal adherida" y daba un par de K adicionales que producía la atenuación. La quité, la tiré...... y le puse una RCA nueva y bien lijada...y ahora anda mucho mejor...pero no perfecto...así que debe haber un falso contacto en algún otro conector de la misma línea...pero ya casi ni se nota...un poquiiiiiiiiiiiito el balance a la derecha y pasa totalmente desapercibida..


----------



## geor16 (Abr 10, 2020)

No abandone, estaba haciendo los diagramas de lo que me faltaba del amplificador. Pensé que lo que me faltaba era una pavada y fue exageradamente complicado, pero no quería dejar incompleto el trabajo. A esta altura creo que ya se volvió más importante terminar los planos del amplificador que repararlo. Espero a alguien le sea de utilidad estos diagramas porque fue muy complicado hacerlos.
Estuve corrigiendo también el esquema de la etapa de potencia que tenia algunos transistores con el colector y emisor invertidos.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Q8 y Q10 al revés colector emisor, no se ven bien en el diagrama



Creo que esto es lo que me querías decir DOSMETROS, pensé que me decías que el dibujo estaba espejado, que de hecho lo estaba y eso fue lo que corregí. Ahora me doy cuenta que las patitas eran distintas, nunca te entendí y pensé que ya lo había corregido.  



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Durante años tuve ese problema con el canal derecho de mi equipo de audio, pero como sucedía en la entrada de la radio AM/FM no le dí mucha bola por que pensé que era el sintonizador, que lo compré usado aunque en excelente estado...pero tiene como 40 años.
> 
> Cuando migré a tecnología digital, en esa entrada conecté la salida de la UCA222 que trabaja como DAC de la compu....y otra vez el mismo problema en esa entrada. Ya no me creí que fuera la UCA así que un día me embolé y saqué la placa que sostiene y conecta la parva de RCA que hay atrás del amplificador...y la pata activa del canal derecho de esa entrada tenía una soldadura "medio rara"...que resulta que había olvidado lijar la cobertura brillante de la patilla de la RCA y la soldadura no estaba fría pero si "mal adherida" y daba un par de K adicionales que producía la atenuación. La quité, la tiré...... y le puse una RCA nueva y bien lijada...y ahora anda mucho mejor...pero no perfecto...así que debe haber un falso contacto en algún otro conector de la misma línea...pero ya casi ni se nota...un poquiiiiiiiiiiiito el balance a la derecha y pasa totalmente desapercibida..



El problema lo hace con la entrada de la radio también, y creo que con alguna más probé, así que descarto que sea una de las fichas de las entradas. Pero  no sabia que una mala soldadura podía hacer que se modifique tanto el audio. Así que voy a tener en cuenta para detectar algún falso contacto o mala soldadura. Cosa complicada en este amplificador porque tiene 15 placas y un millón de cables.

Bueno, volviendo al amplificador, no avance mucho, ya que todo este tiempo estuve con los diagramas. El ultimo problema era que una de las salidas sonaba atenuada por algún problema en el pre amplificador, el problema no estaba en las placas intercambiables (P098 y P130) porque las intercambie y seguía sonando igual. 

Ahora la cosa empeoro cuando saque todas las placas para hacer los esquemas y encontrar la falla. Cuando encendí el amplificador sonaba muy extraño, medí y tenia continua en las salidas y estaban desajustada la corriente de polarización (Estaba muy por encima de lo normal). Esto era lo mismo que me hacia en un primer momento. Ahora lo mas extraño es que cuando saque las placas del pre amplificador de los zócalos, la etapa de amplificación quedo andando bien otra vez. Hay algo en el pre que me esta generando varios problemas. Voy a buscar, ahora con todos los esquemas a ver que encuentro y comento si no llego a ningún lado o lo soluciono. 

Adjunto un pdf con los esquemas para que puedan ver como quedaron. Me faltaría hacer un diagrama de bloques con todas las placas, para que se entienda un poco mas, pero los esquemas ya están, y varias veces revisados (espero que ya sin mas errores).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2020)

geor16 dijo:


> Creo que esto es lo que me querías decir DOSMETROS, pensé que me decías que el dibujo estaba espejado, que de hecho lo estaba y eso fue lo que corregí. Ahora me doy cuenta que las patitas eran distintas, nunca te entendí y pensé que ya lo había corregido.


 
Bien ahí !


Los capacitores de paso , que son los que van en serie entre etapa y etapa para separar DC suelen molestar !


----------



## geor16 (Abr 13, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los capacitores de paso , que son los que van en serie entre etapa y etapa para separar DC suelen molestar !



Recien termine de cambiar casi todos los capacitores electrolíticos(Me faltan algunos de la fuente y de la etapa de potencia, la cual anda bien) y el problema sigue.. 

Cuando tengo desconectado el audio que sale del pre y va a la etapa de amplificación no se ve nada raro, todos los valores están normales. Cuando conecto la salida de audio del pre a la amplificación, empiezan los problemas: Tengo continua en las salidas, la corriente de polarización se va a las nubes, cae el voltaje de la fuente que alimenta al amplificador y los transistores levantan temperatura. 

Por lo que entiendo la etapa de amplificación esta bien, debe hay algo entre la entrada de audio y el pre que no lo puedo encontrar. Busque algún corto, o falso contacto y no encontré nada. Voy a ir anulando etapas a ver si encuentro algo, o sea enviando la entrada directa al amplificador saltando el pre, o salteando la parte de ecualización a ver si encuentro algo. El pre parece tener dos etapas, como se puede ver en el esquema, voy a saltear uno y otra a ver si encuentro el problemas. Otras cosas, el problema esta en los dos canales, porque cualquiera que conecte al amplificador hace lo mismo en el canal que lo conecto, ya probé conectar de a una entrada de audio y darlas vuelta y pasa lo mismo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 13, 2020)

geor16 dijo:


> Por lo que entiendo la etapa de amplificación esta bien, debe hay algo entre la entrada de audio y el pre que no lo puedo encontrar. Busque algún corto, o falso contacto y no encontré nada. Voy a ir anulando etapas a ver si encuentro algo, o sea enviando la entrada directa al amplificador saltando el pre, o salteando la parte de ecualización a ver si encuentro algo. El pre parece tener dos etapas, como se puede ver en el esquema, voy a saltear uno y otra a ver si encuentro el problemas. Otras cosas, el problema esta en los dos canales, porque cualquiera que conecte al amplificador hace lo mismo en el canal que lo conecto, ya probé conectar de a una entrada de audio y darlas vuelta y pasa lo mismo.


Es bastante raro lo que sucede, por que tanto la salida del pre como la entrada del amplificador están acopladas en CA por medio de capacitores de valor generoso. Lo que tenés que hacer es lo que estás proponiendo: desconectar el pre por completo y meter señal al amplificador directamente a las entradas. OJO que la salida estará al mango así que tratá de tener control de nivel en la fuente de señal que uses. Si el amplificador va OK, habrá que buscar hacia atrás....sobre todo algún cable mal conectado o verdura similar.
Si tenés osciloscopio...es tiempo de usarlo.


----------



## geor16 (Abr 13, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es bastante raro lo que sucede, por que tanto la salida del pre como la entrada del amplificador están acopladas en CA por medio de capacitores de valor generoso.


Si, ademas son todos nuevos los capacitores. todos sobrados en valor de voltaje y verifique mil veces la polaridad cuando los cambie. En la salida del pre que va a el amplificador esto teniendo continua, de unos 200 mV, algo raro esta pasando ahí. 



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo que tenés que hacer es lo que estás proponiendo: desconectar el pre por completo y meter señal al amplificador directamente a las entradas. OJO que la salida estará al mango así que tratá de tener control de nivel en la fuente de señal que uses. Si el amplificador va OK, habrá que buscar hacia atrás....sobre todo algún cable mal conectado o verdura similar.


Si voy a hacer eso y comento que pasa. 



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si tenés osciloscopio...es tiempo de usarlo.


No, no tengo. Uso un método bastante rudimentario a veces, y creo que es el que voy a usar ahora. Inyecto una señal de audio y escucho que sale del otro lado, amplificandola si es necesario.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2020)

geor16 dijo:


> En la salida del pre que va a el amplificador esto teniendo continua, de unos 200 mV


 
Eso podría ser normal si es una salida a transistor sin capacitor , pero el amplificador si tiene capacitor de entrada !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 13, 2020)

geor16 dijo:


> Si, ademas son todos nuevos los capacitores. todos sobrados en valor de voltaje y verifique mil veces la polaridad cuando los cambie. En la salida del pre que va a el amplificador esto teniendo continua, de unos 200 mV, algo raro esta pasando ahí.


La que va al amplificador es la que dice pre-out que está en el módulo P098 ?? Por que si es esa...no deberías tener nada en corriente contínua, a menos que sea una oscilación que no podés identificar como tal por la falta de osciloscopio. SI es otra...avisame cual


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2020)

Estaría C36 ahí y luego C13 en el amplificador . . .  no estarás midiendo en alterna ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 13, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Estaría C36 ahí y luego C13 en el amplificador . . .  no estarás midiendo en alterna ?


Si son esas (y deben ser por que no hay otras) no debería tener nada ni en alterna ni en contínua si tiene las entradas a masa.


----------



## geor16 (Abr 13, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La que va al amplificador es la que dice pre-out que está en el módulo P098 ?? Por que si es esa...no deberías tener nada en corriente contínua, a menos que sea una oscilación que no podés identificar como tal por la falta de osciloscopio. SI es otra...avisame cual


Claro, no se como funciona el tester en ese caso, de una oscilacion. Estoy midiendo continua en donde dice pre-out, modulo P098. y me da 130mV en un canal y 40mV en el otro. muy raro.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Estaría C36 ahí y luego C13 en el amplificador . . .  no estarás midiendo en alterna ?


No, estoy midiendo continua. Igual tengo desconectado el amplificador. o sea que no entra a C13. Pero estaria saliendo de C36 y parece haber continua.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si son esas (y deben ser por que no hay otras) no debería tener nada ni en alterna ni en contínua si tiene las entradas a masa.


Las entradas las pone a masa la selectora. lo verifique y estan a masa.

Comentario agregado: Ahora que lo pienso, el problema tiene que estar en la parte del plano que nombre como Preamplificador II, ya que la selectora me pone a tierra las entradas y la salida de la primer placa (P130) que hay en el pre, o sea que el problema no tendria que venir de ahi.


----------



## geor16 (Abr 14, 2020)

Esta embrujado este amplificador.. Por lo que pude ver el problema esta en las placas: P098, lo que me llama la atención es que las dos placas tengan el mismo problema y me hace pensar que el único otro lugar de donde puede venir el problema es de la fuente del pre. Es lo único que quedo conectado.

Cansado de rengar, desconecte todo, salvo la etapa de amplificación, conecte una de las plaquitas, con todo lo que entra a tierra y sigo teniendo voltaje en PRE OUT(200mV aprox). Ademas puse la plaquita del otro canal y sigo con el mismo problema.

Con todo lo demás (del pre y entradas) desconectado, conecto una sola de las plaquitas P098 con las entradas a tierra (como se ve en la imagen) y ademas de tener continua (o por lo menos eso me marca el tester) en PRE OUT, cuando conecto PRE OUT a AMP IN, o sea a la entrada del amplificador, al canal que se lo conecto me empieza a generar problemas (sube bias, continua en las salidas y calientan los transistores de salida).

A la plaquita PO8 le remplace los transistores que era una de las pocas cosas que no cambie (quedan por remplazar solo resistencias y 2 capacitores: C38 y C39 ) y todo sigue igual.

Me llama mucho la atención que las dos placas tengan el mismo problema, y el problema viene de esas placas (de ambas) o de la fuente ¿no tendrá algún problema la fuente del pre amplificador? ¿que tenga algo mal y entre un voltaje excesivo? Lo comente en algun otro lugar, el voltaje de la fuente del pre amplificador es de 33Vcc. La fuente tiene un transistor, y no se como funciona ese tipo de fuentes, me voy a poner a investigar. 

Una aclaración, en el esquema dibuje al revés C40, cuando pase del dibujo en lápiz a la PC me confundí, lo corregí en la imagen.


----------



## geor16 (Abr 16, 2020)

Buenas, sigo intentando resolver el problema. Hasta acá llegue a la conclusión de que el problema puede estar en las placas P098 o en la fuente del pre-amplificador. Ya que la etapa de potencia parece andar bien, hasta que le conecto el pre. Probé poner solo la placa P098 del pre(la ultima placa del pre antes de entrar al amplificador), con todas las entradas a tierra como comente anteriormente (se puede ver imagen en el comentario anterior) y eso hace que el amplificador tenga continua en la salidas y se levante la corriente de polarización(si el pre conectado anda todo bien). Cuando desconecto el pre del amplificador y mido la salida del pre, me encuentro con unos pocos mV de continua.

Como el problema me lo hace igual con las placas (P098) izquierda y derecha, me pareció mucha casualidad un problema en las dos placas al mismo tiempo, ademas a las placas les puse casi todos los componentes nuevos, quise ver que pasaba con la fuente del pre.

*La fuente del preamplificador: *

Al no entender como funcionaba la fuente me puse a investigar la función que cumple el transistor (era lo que no entendía y sigo sin entender), pero no encontré información de alguna fuente similar (la salida de la fuente se obtiene de la base del transistor). Me puse a revisar la fuente y el esquema y me encontré con una sorpresa, no estoy seguro de que transistor es.

En un principio, tome como si fuera un 2N3704, por las inscripciones del transistor(ver foto), con lo cual por la hoja de datos seria un NPN, con los pines: 1 Emisor; 2 Colector; 3 Base. Resulta que saque el transistor y por algunas mediciones (ver foto) y por lo que entiendo es un NPN con pines: 1 Colector; 2 Base; 3 Emisor. Con lo cual estaria mal el esquema de la fuente y no sabría que transistor es.

Alguien tiene idea de que transistor se trata, así puedo terminar el esquema, y poder entender la fuente. Gracias.
Adjunto fotos, mediciones, diagramas y hojas de datos útiles.


----------



## Canceco (Abr 21, 2020)

Buenos días! O buenas noches mejor dicho. Hace unos años repare el mismo amplificador. Me volvió loco mal. Hasta levanté en su momento el circuito. Ahora tengo uno para regalar.  Y justo buscando por la web me encuentro con esto. ( Perdí el circuito). No termine de leer el hilo del posteo pero en breve lo terminaré. 
Lo último que vi fue el levante de la fuente que realizaste, el transistor de la fuente del pte está mal. Chequealo.. 
En fin me.voy a poner con esto. Hoy justo voy una casa de electrónica abierta y me dio ánimo para ponerme a repararlo. Jaja


----------



## Canceco (Abr 22, 2020)

Perdon, puse regalar (Ni ahi lo regalo jaja ). Por otro lado... ahi encontre el circuito que habia levantado yo, luego con mas tiempo lo dibujo mejor y trato de subirlo, y si puedo algunas señales del osciloscopio y otras mediciones.


----------



## geor16 (Abr 23, 2020)

Canceco dijo:


> Lo último que vi fue el levante de la fuente que realizaste, el transistor de la fuente del pte está mal. Chequealo..


Si, la verdad que no estoy seguro, del transistor que lleva, eso hace que las patas del transistor sean distintas y no puedo terminar el esquema..



Canceco dijo:


> Perdon, puse regalar (Ni ahi lo regalo jaja ). Por otro lado... ahi encontre el circuito que habia levantado yo, luego con mas tiempo lo dibujo mejor y trato de subirlo, y si puedo algunas señales del osciloscopio y otras mediciones.


Acá va la ultima versión que arme del esquema, capaz te sirve. Y si tenes tiempo de chequearlo con el tuyo y avisarme si hay algo mal, estaría buenísimo. 

Yo sigo con el mismo problema, algo parece andar mal en el pre, mas precisamente en la ultima placa (P098) o en la fuente del pre, porque cuando le conecto el pre al amplificador aparecen los problemas.  Demore en responder porque me estaba tomando un descanso del amplificador.


----------



## julian48 (Abr 26, 2020)

hola a todos me presento ,siempre ando en el foro pero no opino lo mio es un pasatiempo.Te comento tengo dos Acoustech un 4000 y un 6000 que me regalaron el transistor de la fuente es un 2n3704 si no me equivoco , en cuanto pueda y mi señora se digne subo fotos estoy tratando de poner en marcha el 4000 me parece que es distinto al tuyo y me esta sacando canas verdes. Y la verdad con la cuarentena se hace imposible conseguir componentes y eso me esta frenando y el 6000 esta bastante destruido pero tengo ganas de ponerlo en marcha


----------



## urubamba (May 1, 2020)

Felicitaciones por tanta dedicacion y aportes. 
Ojala puedas lograr dejarlo en condiciones aceptables de funcionamiento.


----------



## Canceco (May 3, 2020)

Bueno despues de un tiempo pude reparar el amplificador. Me costo un poco ( bastante ), queme dos 2n3055 tratando de encontrar el problema.
El inconveniente era que la corriente de polarización del los tr de salida estaba por las nubes, Noté que los capacitares que van de cátodo (emisor en uno) tenia una fuga así como también el transistor que regula ésta corriente estaba quemado ( el que está montado sobre una placa en el disipador) .
El transistor de fuente es un 2n3704 como especificó Urubamba, transistor que también tuve que cambiar por un corto accidental que me mande en una medición, jaja.

El preset con el que tenían dudas, el que está en el emisor del diferencial de entrada ( si no me equivoco dado que no soy un experto en electronica) es para emparejar estos tr, la idea es tener la misma tension en cada emisor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2020)

Canceco dijo:


> El preset con el que tenían dudas, el que está en el emisor del diferencial de entrada ( si no me equivoco dado que no soy un experto en electronica) es para emparejar estos tr, la idea es tener la misma tension en cada emisor


 
Eso también afecta al offset ?


----------



## Canceco (May 3, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso también afecta al offset ?


Si, dado que estas tocando el emisor, la idea esa ajustar ese y luego el del offset. yo lo hice así y logre que este en menos de 1mv el offset


----------



## geor16 (Sep 15, 2021)

Buenas, después de mucho tiempo retome el amplificador para ver si lo puedo terminar. La etapa de potencia parece estar andando bien, los valores están todos bien. Probé dándole audio en la entrada y conectándole unos parlantes y todo bien.

El problema aparece cuando conecto el pre, al conectar el preamplificador a la etapa de potencia esta empieza a calentar más de lo habitual, y los voltajes en la salida suben de 14mV. a 350mV.

Conecte el osciloscopio en las salidas del pre, con las entradas del pre a tierra y me arrojo algo que me parece extraño (no estoy seguro que me tendría que mostrar, pero eso me parece raro), adjunto la imagen de lo que me arrojo el osciloscopio.

Otra cosa que me llamo la atención es que hace lo mismo en los dos canales, y lo único que comparten es la fuente, por lo que estoy pensado, que el problema puede venir de ahí.

La fuente del pre utiliza un transistor que no entiendo su función. Mi idea es probar alimentar el pre con una fuente de valores similares a ver qué pasa, ¿Es buena idea? La duda viene porque no entiendo el diseño de la fuente y la función del transistor. (Los comentarios sobre la fuente están detallados dos o tres comentarios antes, junto con todos los esquemas).


----------



## sergiot (Sep 17, 2021)

No caben dudas que eso esta mal, tenes zumbido de alterna, ese transistor es parte de la alimentación del pre, y si esta mal esta etapa pasa eso, si no entendes como funciona tenes que hacer mediciones a cada componente, no es necesario saber siempre o entender como funciona algo, para repararlo, solo tenes que respetar los valores de cada componente y como en este caso son todos discretos, es mucho mas simple.


----------



## geor16 (Sep 21, 2021)

sergiot dijo:


> No caben dudas que eso esta mal, tenes zumbido de alterna, ese transistor es parte de la alimentación del pre, y si esta mal esta etapa pasa eso, si no entendes como funciona tenes que hacer mediciones a cada componente, no es necesario saber siempre o entender como funciona algo, para repararlo, solo tenes que respetar los valores de cada componente y como en este caso son todos discretos, es mucho mas simple.


Si, el problema tiene que estar ahí en la fuente del pre, ya que los dos canales andan mal, y lo único que comparten son la fuente. Compre un tester para medir componentes (Lcr T3) así puedo medir los capacitores y revisar el transistor, estoy esperando que me llegue. Cuando llegue voy a medir todos los componentes de la fuente (no son tantos) y ver que pasa.. 
Gracias.


----------



## gdrsys (Ago 9, 2022)

Buen día a todos, muchas gracias por los comentarios y aportes de todos. Pero más especialmente a Geor16 que se mandó un trabajo espectacular documentando y haciendo todos los diagramas del 4000 B-S.

Gracias a Uds. pude volver a la vida un 4000 B-S pero tengo algunas dificultades. La principal es que a mitad de volumen distorsiona mucho. Los transistores creo que no calientan tanto, luego de ½ hora de funcionamiento rondan los 50°C. Estoy tratando de medir para calibrar, y recurro a su ayuda.

Trato de medir el BIAS con el tester.(Con las entradas a masa, volumen a 0.) La punta positiva en el Emisor de Q1 y la negativa a masa. Los valores saltan continuamente variando de 40 a 150. Apenas toqué el preset VR1 un milímetro, se quemó la resistencia R6 de 220Ohms.

Geor16 logró tener estos valores:


VCC: 29,1V+29,1V
BIAS R2 y R3 (canal izquierdo): 31mA
R2 y R3 (canal derecho): 30mV
Salida (canal izquierdo): 2mV
Salida (canal derecho): 3mV
Quisiera poder tener valores similares en mi equipo.

¿Me pueden ayudar explicando cómo y donde medir estos valores.?

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2022)

gdrsys dijo:


> ¿Me pueden ayudar explicando cómo y donde medir estos valores.?



Si esos son tus conocimientos , te aconsejamos que ni siquiera le quites la tapa , a costo de dañarlo irremediablemente !

Mándalo con alguien que sepa.


----------



## unmonje (Ago 9, 2022)

gdrsys dijo:


> Buen día a todos, muchas gracias por los comentarios y aportes de todos. Pero más especialmente a Geor16 que se mandó un trabajo espectacular documentando y haciendo todos los diagramas del 4000 B-S.
> 
> Gracias a Uds. pude volver a la vida un 4000 B-S pero tengo algunas dificultades. La principal es que a mitad de volumen distorsiona mucho. Los transistores creo que no calientan tanto, luego de ½ hora de funcionamiento rondan los 50°C. Estoy tratando de medir para calibrar, y recurro a su ayuda.
> 
> ...



Para adecuarme a los " Tiempos modernos" al mío, cuando comenzó a oscilar por viejo, lo vacié y reemplacé todo por 2 chips* LM3886 TF* que andan fantástico, adecuando los valores de tensión y demas.
De paso, compré 2 chips de mas, por si acaso se quemara alguno en el futuro y los puse dentro del gabinete en un sobre plástico pegado al gabinete.
Al pre amplificador lo reemplacé por otro integrado que controla todo por tensión en estéreo y funciona con 12 voltios.
Después, cepillé la fuente a nuevo, le agregue mas capacitores para que no le falte filtrado y regulé la fuente  del pre amplificador con 2 reguladores en cascada el primero a 24VCC y el segundo con un  7812.
Acepta 4 u 8 ohms. Uso el mismo transformador y goza de buena salud. Nunca lo esfuerzo pero le he tenido una hora al 70% sin problemas ni oscilaciones. Excelentes bajos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2022)

Ya no es un Acoustech !


----------

